# Anyone do yard sprinkler repair?



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Anyone do, or can anyone recommend a good sprinkler guy?
Thanks


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Bill Carney 572-5335 
Retired military, great guy. Tell him Tom L. from Indian Hills referred him. Excellent work, very reasonable.


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Tom


----------

